# National day honors police, peace officers who died in the line of duty



## Teflon (25 Sep 2006)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2006/09/25/1893834-sun.html



To serve and protect
National day honours police, peace officers who died in the line of duty

By MICHELLE MARK, EDMONTON SUN

An annual tribute to the province's fallen police and peace officers will keep the memory of their ultimate sacrifice alive, said the mother of a slain constable. 
Hundreds of family members, dignitaries and police service members from across the province attended the eighth annual service outside the Alberta Legislature yesterday in honour of Police and Peace Officers' National Memorial Day. 
Grace Johnston said having her son Leo, who was one of four Mounties killed by a gunman last year in Mayerthorpe, included in such a tribute brings her some comfort. 
She says it's comforting to go to such ceremonies. Being around the families of other officers who've died is reassuring because they can understand the terrible thing she's been through. 
"Especially, with the other parents, without even saying another word, you know you're in the same place they are and we don't have to be ashamed of how we feel," she said, adding she still misses her boy every day. 

As the clouds parted and sun flooded the grounds, officers from the RCMP, municipal and aboriginal forces, Corrections Canada and Parks services marched to the wail of bagpipes in remembrance of the dead. 
"The people of Alberta will be forever grateful for their efforts to preserve peace in our society," said Lt.-Gov. Norman Kwong, honouring the 91 Alberta officers killed since 1876. 
New to the list this year is CFB Wainwright-based military police Cpl. Randy Payne who was killed in Afghanistan on April 22. Payne's family has since relocated to Ottawa and attended yesterday's service in that city. 
"Today, let us take time to remember our heroes and what they have done for us and live our lives remembering their sacrifice," Edmonton police Chief Mike Boyd said. "Let us not forget." 
Alberta Solicitor General Harvey Cenaiko said it was a day of reflection and paying respects. 
"It's a day to reflect on the police and peace officers who dedicated their lives to protecting and serving Albertans," he said. 
After the hour-long service and wreath-laying, Stephanie Agostinho, the 19-year-old daughter of Wetaskiwin RCMP Const. Jose Agostinho, who was killed in July 2005 when his cruiser was rammed by a truck on the QE II Highway, said her father would have felt honoured. 
"My dad loved all the marching, so he would have just loved this," she said. 
"But being the family member of a police or peace officer never prepares you for them being killed on the job," she added, grateful for the support of others who have suffered similar losses. 
"You don't expect it and it's very surreal when it does happen." 



 to our b rothers in blue


----------



## MP 811 (25 Sep 2006)

thanks.  It was surreal for sure to be on parade listening to the names being read off the list.  And to see the families and love ones.....no words can describe the feeling.


----------



## mpitts (30 Sep 2006)

Here are several pictures of the service for everybody to check out.

http://nesphotos.ca/photogallery/2006/September/24%20Memorial/index.htm


----------

